# mandrin goby



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am getting one of these as soon as my lfs hooks me up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

They are one of my favorite Goby. Give them rocks and caves for them to hide.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I will


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i fore warn you, do not purchase this fish unless you want to throw your money away ..they will starve themselves and die within weeks ..they really do only good in large and well established tanks..and they eat only live food...

*and theres is two type of this fish one being the a regular or green mandarin and the psychedelic or spotted mandarin*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

regular mandarin or green mandarin


















spotted or psychedelic mandarin


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bloody Hell - I'm on acid


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Innes said:


>


What he said.









*Edit:*

Really? Why is that?

Not asking because I doubt you, I just don't know and am curious.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well I really like the fish and I will talk to the lfs about it I have friends I have known for years that work there I am not saying your not right but I want anothers opinion as well .


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ask Black Bullet on AA


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I might just go with a watchman goby


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

ThePack is dead on. He will die, and the LFS wont care, as long as they have your $$$. Mandarines feed almost exclusively on copepods, which hitch hike on LR. It takes a long time for a large enough, and stable enough population to develop to keep a mandarin fed. In a new tank, and a small one at that, he will starve pretty quickly.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jabster said:


> ThePack is dead on. He will die, and the LFS wont care, as long as they have your $$$. Mandarines feed almost exclusively on copepods, which hitch hike on LR. It takes a long time for a large enough, and stable enough population to develop to keep a mandarin fed. In a new tank, and a small one at that, he will starve pretty quickly.


 well put jabster..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well what about a watchman goby hoopsguru said this one would be good.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ya , the most a mandarin can live is about 3 months without copeopods, I have this problem all the time since I work at the LFS, eveyone wants them cause they look cool, but they have no liverock or anything


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

gobies..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the neon goby or the tigerstriped goby we will see aye


----------

